# Differences between the Ferret Nation and Fiesty Ferret Cage?



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

I was browsing at a local pet store the other day and I finally saw a Ferret Nation cage and was... well... kind of disappointed. I purchased a Fiesty Ferret Cage about a year ago for $120 and I love it. I was thinking about "upgrading" to a FN sometime soon.. But from what I saw the FN is about the same size as my cage, and the bars seem a bit less sturdy. The only advantage I saw was the covering and pans on the levels of the cage, but I already solved the wire floor problem in my cage. Is there any reason I should buy a FN to replace my cage? I just hope I underestimated it.. because for like twice the price as my cage, it had better be better.


----------



## Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

I have both cages, i use a Feisty ferret for my girls and a ferret nation for my boys. The FN is MUCH bigger, and I've never thought it seemed lesser quality. The Feisty ferret has always seemed to be a lesser quality to me but I like it because my girls can't slip out of it.


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've had both cages and the Ferret Nation is a much larger cage. I definately like the Ferret Nation better. It is easier to clean and is much better quality. I liked the Feisty Ferret because of the smaller bar spacing though.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

I just looked up the dimensions for the FN and it is bigger, I guess it just seemed smaller when I saw it at the pet store. I might still try to get one, but it's a decent chunk of cash I don't really have right now. Is the cheapest place to find it on Ebay? I saw one on there for $170.


----------



## Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

I didn't realize they were as big as they are til I got one home lol. www.ferret.com usually has a good price and some stores will let you pay that price at the store. (That's what we did for our FN.) Ebay probably has good deals but they might be used and so it's up to you.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd say that if you're satisfied with your FF, there's no real reason to switch.


----------

